

If you have a Google offer, what are things to watch for? - slashroot

Assume one has an offer from google?  What are things to watch for?  Someone mentioned earlier that it's important to land on a "right" project since you can't move projects in a year or two.  What is considered "right" and "wrong" project types there?  What else to watch for?  Thanks!
======
jbrooksuk
Although I have no actual experience with a 'Google Offer' I'd say that it'd
be important to land on the project that you want to work on, that you're
committed to and believe in.

Looking back at say Wave, I bet some developers thought that it'd be a winner,
and even though it was awesome, the consumers didn't like it, even being loved
by people such as ourselves. So I'd say, don't go for something because you
think you'll be recognized for working on a project, do it because you want to
do it.

~~~
slashroot
Thanks!

